# Barely hanging on... can't handle much more



## IBSlifeSucks (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all. This is my first post here and I guess I'm desperate for some sort of support as I feel like I am at my wits end. This will be lengthy becasue I have so much to say, so I apologize in advance and thank all who take the time to read this. I feel so alone as no one in my circle knows what it's like to live with this. I am miserable and am crying as I type this. I am in the midst of a serious flare-up going on 2 solid weeks now of every day being a BAD day. I honestly don't know how much more of this I can handle. It has taken almost everything in me just to get thru every day lately. I don't have much hope left that it will end soon. I've cried more in the past 2 weeks than over the entire period since being diagnosed.I was diagnosed in the mid 90's with IBS and I'm approaching 45. It has evolved and changed over the years and has gone from mild to severe. I have regular colonoscopies which invariably come out "FINE". I can't take any of the IBS meds because of either the side effects or because they don't work for me. I have been on everything, some for years. I was on so much medication I could not function at all. I stopped taking all meds 2 years ago and got better. Go figure! It was manageable. Then recently it has all come back with a vengeance.I suffer from horrible, debilitating nausea sometimes before but always after a bowel movement (which is usually either diarrhea or loose). There is usually lots of mucus. Many times I go back to the bathroom within 10 minutes and do it again. My stomach (and bowels) feel like an abused punching bag. My stomach bubbles, gurgles and makes all sorts of very loud, weird and embarrassing noises. I am left feeling weak and only want to go lie down. If I try to eat, usually I feel worse. The only thing that helps soothe my stomach in any way is chocolate milk or ice-cream. I don't know or care why, it works... most of the time. But lately, nothing works except when I lie down.I travel to see my daughter and grandson at least once a month. This is a 6-hour drive in either direction. This is a nightmare for me, but one that I have to endure for the sake of seeing my precious loved ones. I always have to take Imodium before the trip so I don't have any surprises along the way and then several times while there to assure a good visit. Things are usually fine... until I get back home. I go from one extreme to another. I usually have daily diarrhea and then a few days of no bowel movement at all, to a couple days of 'normal' movements, then back again to diarrhea. But after taking Imodium, I am completely blocked up and don't have a movement for a few days to a week. Then all hell breaks loose and I live in the bathroom for 2-3 days with diarrhea and severe nausea. Then it's over and back to 'my normal'.This time is different. I have had diarrhea/loose bowels for 2 weeks straight, every day, accompanied by sever nausea and weakness. I would like to take Imodium but I fear the results when the effect wears off. I can't keep going thru this. My body feels like it is worn out. My butt hurts, my stomach feels like mush . I am getting so depressed because of all that is happenning. I own a boutique and have only been able to work 3 days in 2 weeks. Not like me at all, as I am a workaholic. IBS hasn't been this bad in years. I just don't know what to do. My husband is good to me but is not by nature a very compassionate or empathetic person. He's not ever been sickly and just doesn't get it at all. So he's no comfort to me. His reactions usually cause me to stress some which only adds fuel to the fire, so to speak. He's been more understanding than he's been in the past, only because I know he can see my misery this time. This flare-up has me grateful for the 'minutes' I feel good instead of the good days and there hasn't been one in some time. I just want to feel good for 1 day. Just 1 good day is all I want right now.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

IbslifesucksI know exactly how you feel. I have had Ibs-d for 11 years, the last 3 severe, but since last january very severe, but over the last 4 weeks it has become horrible, 3 Imodium and I still run to the toilet with great urgency and terrible stomach cramps, they never constipate me, dont understand why. I am bloated and full of wind 24/7. And the noises and movement is realy bad, sound like you are squashing a half filled hot water bottle, (sloshing noises). I dread going out , as always have to urgently rush to find a toilet. I have tried all types of medication, nothing really works, and my husband hates sickness, doesnt cope well with it, but has been really good about this, even though it frustrates him when we cant go and do things very often.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

*Cherry*


> I am bloated and full of wind 24/7


 Just so you know, that could be from all of the imodium. It can cause some gassiness & cramps. That's why I always take a simethicone product WITH the imodium.*IBSlifeSucks* WelcomeHave you tried ginger capsules for the nausea? Some folks find that really helps. I have used ginger ale, ginger snaps, ginger tea.. but find the capsules work best for me. I found them in our grocery store.. in the vitamin aisle. They are almost getting "mriacle" staus frm me. LOL Hey I look kindly on ANYthing that can prevent me from throwing up and these ginger caps have and on more than one occasion!Also try taking a smaller amount of imodium to break that vicious cycle. Perhaps you do not need as much as you are taking. Try taking only a 1/2 tab or even a 1/4 tab *with* meals for a day or two before you leave to see your family. See if taking the lower amount helps stop that all or nothing cycle you have going. Also some folks have found that taking Calcium Carnonate can help firm up their BM's. Have you tried it? It is also something that your body needs anyway. See Linda's Calcium thread thumbtacked to the top of the page on the Diarrhea Forum. Taken everyday.. you may have firm enough BM's to ease off on the amount of imodium you need. And some folks find after awhile they don't need imodium at all anymore.And I know you said you tried loads of medications.. but I wonder have you tried any bile salt binders like Questran (powder form) or Colestid (pill form)? Ask your Dr about them as they can firm up D too.It will take some experiementing to find the combo of treatments that can quell this flare up you seem to be having. But hop on in there.. it can only get better from here!Now your Dear Hub.. can you give him this brochure to read??http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdf (<Just click on that and print it off) It may help him understand LOADS better than he does now. It was written expressly for the loved ones of IBS'ers. So they can begin to understand what it is like for us.All the best


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that times are so bad for you, but I understand how it has go to you now.No one understands unless they have it.Have you tried different meds, I use two different anti d tablets I don't mix them but what I have found is I can take one or two tablets of one and it helps sometimes I might have to take up to 4 and since I have been doing that over the last 6 months I have a little more control, but I do still have days that I wake up and before long I am running to the loo but as soon as I have it I go take 2 tablets then if I go again I take another 2. It is worth a try and yes ginger is very good for nausea.I also take a tablet called DeGas I live in Australia and you can buy it at supermarkets it is good for gas when the stomache is girgling and noisy I will take one and it does help also with pain as gas can make you get stomache pain.Don't drink any cooldrinks or chew gum as something in them is not good for us. Also no fruit juices or citrus.Stress plays a big part as I know it affects me big time, but stress seems to be in everyones life.I found salty food upset me and no salted nuts as straight away I am in the loo, all I eat in nuts are raw almonds.Anyway good luck.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I eat crystallized ginger for nausea, it really helps. You can get it in the baking department of the supermarket. Just chew a couple of pieces.I have been ok for days, then yesterday had terrible wind and pain, for no reason that I could see. My last meal was sausages, mashed potatoes, carrots with onion gravy. I have eaten this before with no upsets. Ibs has a mind of its own, I visualize little demons with pitchforks digging them into my tummy, laughing maniacally and saying "That'll teach her not to eat ......whatever!"


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Ausieone-am interested in what you said about salt upsetting you? Just wondered if diarrhoea could be caused by a salt water imbalance. I have put this theory forward before but didn't get much response. Does anyone else think their d could be caused by taking in too much salt. Also am interested to know what anti-d meds to you take and in what order?


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Salt? That's interesting, never heard that before or even thought about it. I do eat loads of salt and quite often at certain times of the month I really crave Salt. Anyone else? I also can't eat oranges, apples, tomatoes and actually even carrots seem to be aggravating things at the moment which is a new one for me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No. Diarrhea can deplete sodium... not the other way around. Unless of course you are consuming HUGE amou nts of sodium. Course consuming HUGE amounts of anything could lead to D.


----------



## tnkran (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you're going through such a bad time right now. I know exactly what you're going through as do lots of other people on this site. You're not alone, which is important to remember. I used to take Imodium everyday just to get through the day but it was a mistake, at least for me. It only made the flare ups worse. Like you, I would take it and then not go for days. When I finally did start going again it was horrible. I still take Imodium but only after my "issues" have started, which is maybe once a month. I'm doing really good right now but scared that might change at anytime. Try to remember that even though it's really bad right now it will get better. The rollercoaster ride of IBS-D. Fun stuff.Do you take any anti-depressants? I gotta say, I got a lot better once I started taking my "happy pill". It's not a big dose but it definitely takes the edge off my anxiety. I don't get as anxious about long trips anymore or going to events with lots of people. It helps me realize that whatever happens, happens. I'll deal with it. I sincerely hope you start feeling better. Don't hate me for saying this but try to stay positive.


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Petra,I take Gastro Stop some days and others I take Lofenoxal. I just alternate as find sometimes one works better than the other who knows why but they do.I always take 2 at a time if really bad till it stops but never more than 5.It is funny I had a soup out one day and it was very salty so it could be the cubes they use to flavour but I had to race to the loo at the place so was not even in my stomache 15 minutes so be aware that it could be the cubes they put in food.All the best.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Look at whether it might be MSG setting you off.. not salt.


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

peaches41 said:


> I eat crystallized ginger for nausea, it really helps. You can get it in the baking department of the supermarket. Just chew a couple of pieces.I have been ok for days, then yesterday had terrible wind and pain, for no reason that I could see. My last meal was sausages, mashed potatoes, carrots with onion gravy. I have eaten this before with no upsets. Ibs has a mind of its own, I visualize little demons with pitchforks digging them into my tummy, laughing maniacally and saying "That'll teach her not to eat ......whatever!"


It was funny because the last time I ate sausages. I had terrible gas.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Autosaver said:


> It was funny because the last time I ate sausages. I had terrible gas.


Funny you should say that, I had changed the brand of sausage, maybe that was the cause of the "gas attack!" Anyway, they're in the dustbin now.


----------



## IBSlifeSucks (Mar 12, 2010)

I have 'the stomach sounds' all the time when I'm flaring. It can be very embarrassing.Thank you all for your kind words and suggestions. It does help knowing I'm not alone - I know I'm not, but it feels like it most of the time.I have given the hubby the brochure for family members and he just glossed over it.I have tried anti-D's and I just can't function well while on them. I am an artist and I lose my creativity while on them. I do take Xanax on occasion (when feeling stress of business) and, now that I think about it, I do recall that IBS flares are better when I take it for a few days. Hmmm, I'll have to talk to Doc and do more research on that.I had no idea about Ginger. I will defintely try that, as I love ginger snaps.My IBS food flares seem to change. I can eat certain things and be fine one time, then the next time it's a flare up. It's alwasy worse when I travel and take Imodium. I did try to take less the last trip, but the trip was a longer than usual one.I do have another trip next week to go back and visit my grandson. I will try and lay off the Imodium and use Ginger and Xanax instead!


----------



## mcase (Mar 18, 2010)

I also have IBS-D, it was so bad I could not drive to work 25 minutes away w/o stopping at a station in between and barely making it to the station at times. I carry change of clothes and newspaper and plastic bag incase I cant make it to a bathroom, there have been times I haven't. I would never tell anyone I know this.What has helped me the best so far is I take Sustenex (probiotic) along w/one a day vitamin w/calcium , calcium 600mg w/vit D, and fiber choice plus calcium and D. Like others have said calcium help bind you.The sustenex is the blue, green, white box.I still have my days but the days are alot less. I can go places with my husband w/o worring about having to stop 3-4 times when going somewhere for the day.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

IBSlifeYou may need more concentrated Ginger than what is found in Ginger Snaps. So look for the ginger capsules. And like I said try to play around a bit with the imodium dosing.. and taking it WITH meals... start low like a 1/4 tab with larger meals etc. Use the least as possible at first and then work your way up.Of course talk to your Dr about the Xanax.IBS isn't always triggered by food! And since you said my "food flares" change.... my guess is they aren't food flares. Watch for patterns of other triggers. For example I am triggered by hormones. etc.. So look for other flare patterns besides foods.All the best


----------



## Riva (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,Your case sounds terrible - and while I was reading all the responses a thought came to mind - so I'm just going to throw it out there. I have found that when I have an "episode" (IBS-C) and I start stressing, trying more medicine, drinking more water, trying different things that just don't seem to work and the condition seems to get worse - MAYBE, JUST MAYBE - WE'RE TAKING IN TOO MUCH 'STUFF'- that's when you get all those squishy noises! I have often stopped taking EVERYTHING - given my tummy a day to normalise and then start taking my regular medication again. At least then I have one day of calm in my body! I try to calm my mind as well - meditation - focus and send calm thoughts to my tummy. Mumbo jumbo? Maybe - but I find it relaxing. My condition is also very much in my mind. I am not for a minute minimising the condition because I KNOW it is very real, very debilitating and life-limiting! I do find, however, that when I am mindlessly chatting on a telephone - I need to go. In a book store engrossed in the books - I need to go. Now, I have found Facebook! As soon as I get engrossed in something that takes my mind off ME - I need to go. Now isn't that strange!!? It doesn't always work, but most times.


----------



## rosielee (Dec 14, 2009)

babe i m so sorry- my son has just been up all night and had nausea too- says he wants to die and to kil himselfstanegly he was better after a burphes been on loo most of night- worst night ever- i want to crawl away and die if i were t be brutalif i were you i wouldnt use that immodium again- it lays havoc with you- cant you see that?for some short term relief it makes things worsehave you tried cutting things out like wheat- silly question- but this is what we are going to do (again) must b something my son is eating im also looking on the web and im trying every herbal thing going- buying it all in- but i wouldnt try immodium again- it does nt work for us anyway- glad if this is what it does


----------



## rosielee (Dec 14, 2009)

have you read the info about calcium? its on as an articleif i were you id do that and not touch immodium again- everthe lady who wrote articl takes clcium three times a day and it controls the dfind another way round this- the immodium is playing havoc- if i were you- and some would disagree i would not take it again and never look backis not a long term treatment but a short term thing whcih causes sever problems for you


----------



## rosielee (Dec 14, 2009)

dont do the six hour journey until you sought this out a bit- becasue its a trigger for you to use immodium then it sets off a host of sever problems- if you carry on like this yull be a basket case- give yourself a mnth off frm the travelling and go through different treatments- try calcium- fibregel- anything but you have to get some other way round this as opposed to using the immodium to get over to see your family- its causing you toom many problems- promise me you wont continue this distructive cycle of immodium- the geting worse- please its sould destroying and dstructive


----------



## TimeToGo (Jul 3, 2009)

I've had IBS D for thirty years and in spite of this have managed a successful career and a happy life. Tried everything (well, almost) and seen some very good doctors and gastros. Medication helps but the side effects don't suit me (tired all the time).The best result for me to date is management of diet. At the moment I have strictly controlled fat in my diet and the result is less urgency and no D. This is a huge improvement! But I still keep taking two 2mg imodium daily (on prescription)But I know what works for one person will not for another.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Timetogo-please can you be a bit more specific about your diet. Am interested to know what you would classify as low fat.


----------



## suffibs7 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just joined this forum and Im reading all of these , and I feel your pain. Im sharing the same symtoms Im only 35 married with a 3 yr old son and I hate my life because of IBS. I love life in general but Ive been living with it for 3 yrs now and I cant even hold jobs because of it. My husband is fet up with me losing jobs and having so much anxiety on jobs because of it. Im in pain and nothi9ng seems to work Im taking acidopholous now a pro-biotic pill that doesnt work either. The Dr.s are baffled I ve had surgerys and colonoscopys only to always hear the same thing. I cry alot because of it. Cause even if something works sometimes, It never lasts.... I dont know what to do anymore I pray about it too.... Am I really destined to live like this....???? I cant believe theres no cure... and no real answers..


----------



## taichiman (Mar 29, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of people on here are overly stressed out







I can tell you that worrying about symptoms does not help so try to take up something like tai chi, yoga, stretching in the mornings, massage or something else that will get your mind in the right place.







I'm not going to clam that it will cure you but it will help you head in the right path instead of down another negative one. I also suffer with symptoms of IBS-D and one day yes I hope to cure it somehow like everyone else out there! Relaxing though does help alot for me with having the urgency to go. Try to relax before bedtime also that way you have a peaceful night sleep! Try new things and treatment though maybe you can stumble on something that does work and share it with all of us because the solution could be close and right under you nose!!! The medical community does not know that much about digestive disorders and hopefully all of us can work together to find a solution with them! I also believe that peoples digestive problems are caused by different things. Some maybe related to diet which is hard to pinpoint the cause but light exercise is a good key to unlock the benefits of our bodys and to lower stress levels. I just started doing a light massage on my stomach before eating and it seems to help a little bit so far. Get well and take care everyone!!!!


----------



## Kate Thornton (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey...i am 44 yrs old, and your story is my life!!!! Everything you have described is my life. The nausea is horrendus, and the diarreaha is unbearable. I know exactly how you feel. Some days, i wish i would just die. I would never feel or be sick again. I, like you, find joy in the minutes that i feel well. It's not days anymore...those are long gone for me. I have been to countless doctors...and most recently i saw a neurologist...strange i know, but honestly he has done more for me than the 3 gastro doctors i've seen. He actually listened to my symptoms, and asked me TONS of questions. My gynocologist actually recommended him to me...i almost didn't go, im glad i did now. He checked alot of levels of vitamins in my body. I was extremely low on Vitamin D, Vitamin B12, Potassium. Hence from the diarreaha....Makes sense actually. Do, i've been taking Vitamin D for months now.....and the others, i really can see a difference in how i feel on a daily basis...when i'm having a big flair of ibs tho sometimes i skip taking them...don't ask me why. I am also on a multi vitamin as well. We lose so many vitamins when we are constantly using the bathroom...so we need to replace them with supplements. Now, he wanted to put me on steroids b/c i have a auto immune thing going on too...he thinks it may possibly have something to do with that. With my constant d, and nausea, i also get chills, extreme fatigue and i cannot function. I miss many days of work b/c of this mess. That is why i think he's going to refer me on to a rheumotologist. They specialize in auto immune diseases. I have not taken the steriods...i am scared. I know i should give it a try, but i am also emetophobic and am deathly scared of side effects. It might be worth it if you could get in to see another type of doctor to maybe test you for diff things not strictly stomach stuff....get more in depth. This is the most exhausting thing to have to deal with, in fact i am home sick today, with watery diarreaha....it makes me so sad that most of my life is wasted on feeling bad, sad, mad and so very frustrated!!! I wish you the best, and i hope that one day we all find a cure to this madness!!!!! Kate~


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

IBSLifeSucks,You mention that you are an artist. I wonder if that could have something to do with your problems. I'm an amateur songwriter and regard myself as a perfectionist. And I think creative people tend to be like that. I can associate a couple of my bad gastric episodes with poor performances of my songs.Perfectionisim can cause gastric disturbances. These days I moderate my expectations.Jackmat


----------

